

MapChat – Location based chat in about 400 loc - rottyguy
http://idoco.github.io/map-chat/

======
nadavw
Super interesting... We are doing something similar with our Android app,
Paq... To be honest I didn't understand how to actually post more than one
comment or engage with others... Did you?

------
ColinWright
I wonder if anyone will find an actual use for this ...

